# Surf and Jetty Fly Fishing



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

I am torn between what I should go with for a beach setup. Before I start, I have a TFO Mangrove 8wt that I use for the bays, the action is too slow for the surf's wind IMO.

I don't know if I should go with a 9wt or 10wt. I do know that I want an above average rod for this setup. Punching through the wind is a must. I have really been leaning towards a 10wt. But then again, I don't want to get a 10wt and end up using my 8wt more often...so should I get a 9wt? But if I get a 9wt, will it handle Jacks, Kings, and maybe Tarpon? And will it handle casting in the wind? I'll likely be putting Kraken XLA 4 on whatever I end up getting.

I've been looking at the Xi3 series very hard. Maybe Motive if the rod can't be justified enough.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I would get a 9/10 wt spey rod. You get some funny looks carrying a 14 foot flyrod out on the jetties, but being able to toss out an 80 foot shot with one backcast will help you cover more ground. I found a used Loop Spey rod on ebay for 200$


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I've thought about a 2 handed rod but I've got no clue how to cast one. How did you learn?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Switch rods work well , lining them for warm-water is another problem. Most switch rods will be rated either scandy or Skagit , figure out what grain line it will tolerate. I have a 10'8" 8wt switch ,for overhead I like around 440 grains . It will still water load and spey cast well with a longer bellied tropical line of the same weight.


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Had to make the same decision a couple of years ago, on a trip to PINS. I decided on a 10 wt Xi3, and it really does the trick. No regrets.

Surf and jetty rod = no problem. But I wouldn't target larger tarpon with it...

Happy problem to have though, right?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

If you plan on tarpon, kings or big jacks I'd go 12 wt. First of all you have the problem of landing these fish while standing on sharp rocks sometimes ten foot above the waterline. How'd you getting that fish unhooked? Drag it up on the rocks...I'd bet not. That is always a problem many people do not think about when jetty fishing. Jacks are 10 wt. rod breakers especially when you high stick them. You better gear up and be careful of the rocks. Very slippery when wet. My advice is use a twenty or 16 lb break tippet so when you've had all of your ya-yas ...just point the rod and break off the fish. Way better for the fish and your rod anyways. 

The long spey rods work extremely well for the cast but don't do so well on the lift! One of our members makes a special 14' jetty rod that does both well. Let me know if you want me to get to you his contact info. It will cast a 400 grain + sink line like a rocket! Ben there and done that. My first cast with it was 114' with one false cast...SOLD!:doowapsta

Good Luck


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Golden said:


> If you plan on tarpon, kings or big jacks I'd go 12 wt. First of all you have the problem of landing these fish while standing on sharp rocks sometimes ten foot above the waterline. How'd you getting that fish unhooked? Drag it up on the rocks...I'd bet not. That is always a problem many people do not think about when jetty fishing. Jacks are 10 wt. rod breakers especially when you high stick them. You better gear up and be careful of the rocks. Very slippery when wet. My advice is use a twenty or 16 lb break tippet so when you've had all of your ya-yas ...just point the rod and break off the fish. Way better for the fish and your rod anyways.
> 
> The long spey rods work extremely well for the cast but don't do so well on the lift! One of our members makes a special 14' jetty rod that does both well. Let me know if you want me to get to you his contact info. It will cast a 400 grain + sink line like a rocket! Ben there and done that. My first cast with it was 114' with one false cast...SOLD!:doowapsta
> 
> Good Luck


You wanna give a guy lessons on the spey casting?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Best come from the guy that showed me...however $$$$ talks and well you know the ending to that. See you at next meeting we'll talk! The rod and line were the key ingredient not the idiot on the big end.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Casting a 2 handed rod is a little difficult at first. But, If you can learn how to cast a fly rod, you can easily learn how to cast a two handed fly rod. The guys in the NE take Spey casting to a higher level than is needed from the jetties. 

I never took any lessons. Just watch some youtube videos and practice. I bought a used Loop entry level Spey rod for 200$ on ebay. Later I got the TFO switch rod, which is a 2 piece section that attaches to a TFO 8wt Ticr, making it a 12 foot 6 piece rod. 

I like to do a belgium cast when its windy. This is basically keeping the rod tip low and to the side during the backcast and then moving to a overhead forward cast. If you can get a high vantage point on a jetty this is easy cast to make, and you don't have to worry about a clouser flying by your face. 

The main difference with a two handed rod is that you are not using your lefrt hand to double haul. Your right hand is up in a higher position and is putting tension on the line during the backcast to load the rod. Then when you bring the rod forward you open you hand to release and shoot the line.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

I use spey and switch, but have found my favorite is a 10' fast-action singlehanded rod with a skagit head made for spey. Overhead casting into strong wind with a big fly is easy. Right set-up and 100' casts are common. Sink tips for surf. Need a stripping basket. Same for jetties. Warning: Jackfish + Flyline + jetties = destroyed line. They are too strong and dive. Surf jacks are fun, at least the first half of the first battle. Lots of backing. Good luck. Oh..Spey casting instructor: Gary Davison of Gulf Coast Spey is good.


----------

